# Brewers Round Tamworth New England Northern Plains



## punkin (28/4/12)

How many allgrain brewers are around the area? Seems to me we are unrepresented as far as brew shops and supplies are concerned.

Craps me out that all the bulk buys are too far away for an economical drive.


----------



## ekul (28/4/12)

I used to live out at Barraba, but i'm in QLD now.

My dad told me that he used to sell malting barley to Joe White maltings when we lived down there, so you'd think you'd be able to find some cheap grain down that way.

Maybe you could order a pallet for yourself?


----------



## NeilArge (1/5/12)

punkin said:


> How many allgrain brewers are around the area? Seems to me we are unrepresented as far as brew shops and supplies are concerned.
> 
> Craps me out that all the bulk buys are too far away for an economical drive.


G'day Punkin

I'm an all grain brewer here in Armidale. Happy to chime in on a bulk buy depending on what you're after. There's a few of us up here.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## NeilArge (1/5/12)

ekul said:


> I used to live out at Barraba, but i'm in QLD now.
> 
> My dad told me that he used to sell malting barley to Joe White maltings when we lived down there, so you'd think you'd be able to find some cheap grain down that way.
> 
> Maybe you could order a pallet for yourself?


What did you do out at Barraba, ekul? Nice part of the world. Funnily enough you can't rock up at JWM in Tamworth and get a 25kg bag. You have to go through the retail route, sadly. I've been getting grain sent in from Sydney or Brisbane through local freight companies. Seems to work out okay but the more we got the cheaper it would be.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## punkin (2/5/12)

Good to here i'm not alone in the wilderness out here mate. Give me a hoi next time you lot are going to Kentucky.

It's just a pity we can't get the numbers together to take advantage of some of the pricing our city brethren get.


----------



## trotts7 (7/8/12)

Hi blokes, I'm a newb in Armidale. Mostly just a partial. I'm interested to know if anyone is trying to grow hops in Armidale. I grew a few varieties last year but my Cascade was the only one that did any good. Do you blokes know any varieties that do well?


----------



## punkin (9/8/12)

Just planted my goldings and Cluster yesterday in Tamworth. Armidale should grow them fine. It's like a bit of Tazzie in NSW


----------



## Jim Brews (7/6/15)

Hi All, 

Ive been brewing for just short of a year now. I have about 25 brews under my expanding belt and looking to invest in a grainfather to move away from extract, partials and mini mashes and into all grain.

I currently have a pilsner I am about to keg (25g of SAAZ dry hop then let it lager for a month or so) and will be putting down my first saison tomorrow. So anyway, G'day all and I hope that there are a few other home brewers in this part of the world.

Cheers

Jim.


----------



## NeilArge (31/8/15)

Jim Brews said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ive been brewing for just short of a year now. I have about 25 brews under my expanding belt and looking to invest in a grainfather to move away from extract, partials and mini mashes and into all grain.
> 
> ...


G'day Jim
Sorry for the delayed response. I didn't see this until now. I'm up in Armidale - hardly close to you - but great to see another brewer up here in the northern inland. Hope your saison went well.
Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ben Thompson (6/2/18)

Has this gained any traction? I've met a few brewers, and I've heard of a few more, in and around Tamworth, I'm just wondering if anything been done about it?


----------



## Colfa (10/2/18)

Ben, 

I can't work out if it has mate but I'm looking for something similar. I'm brewing (at a basic c level) in Gunnedah. Looking for my closest active club.


----------



## Judanero (10/2/18)

The last time I spoke to Anthony (owns the brew shop at Tamworth) he said he was looking to get one going, meeting up once a month... As far as I know though he hasn't gone any further with it. 
He said any info will go up on the Tru brew Facebook page, I'll stop in during the week to see if there's any progress, if not I am keen to start one up.


----------



## Colfa (12/2/18)

While I dont have in brewing skills, happy to assist with the mechanics of getting a group off the ground.


----------



## Jim Brews (20/2/18)

Anyone thought about a "North West Slopes Homebrew " Facebook group. Tamworth Homebrew is already taken and is UK Based.It might get some local action going.


----------



## Ben Thompson (23/2/18)

Central upper eastern side of the north west maybe haha I know Anthony would be keen on it, because it should strengthen the local scene and encourage spending in the shop, but its almost as though most people are either too busy or not committed enough


----------



## Ben Thompson (23/2/18)

Judanero said:


> The last time I spoke to Anthony (owns the brew shop at Tamworth) he said he was looking to get one going, meeting up once a month... As far as I know though he hasn't gone any further with it.
> He said any info will go up on the Tru brew Facebook page, I'll stop in during the week to see if there's any progress, if not I am keen to start one up.


Sounds good, let me know how you go,


----------



## Ben Thompson (23/2/18)

Colfa said:


> Ben,
> 
> I can't work out if it has mate but I'm looking for something similar. I'm brewing (at a basic c level) in Gunnedah. Looking for my closest active club.


If we can get anything started, or find something already started, it will be good for any of us


----------



## Colfa (26/2/18)

OK. Per suggestion I have created a page called Northwest Slopes and Plains homebrew on Facebook. We can use that to get thr ball rolling. Like and share the page if you are interested.


----------



## Ben Thompson (26/2/18)

Nicely done, I've liked it, added a few people who brew a bit. See what happens


----------



## rheiny (11/3/18)

G'day Guys. I'm down in Quirindi and wouldn't mind being part of a club. I've been brewing for a while but just got into all grain last year. I've liked the Facebook page as well. 
Cheers
Rheiny


----------



## Ben Thompson (13/3/18)

rheiny said:


> G'day Guys. I'm down in Quirindi and wouldn't mind being part of a club. I've been brewing for a while but just got into all grain last year. I've liked the Facebook page as well.
> Cheers
> Rheiny


Nicely done, hopefully we can get something doing


----------

